# New bird



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I was on my way out the door when I gone a call that a man was bring in a bird. When he got here it was a baby Crow (or Raven). He said it'll be 3 weeks on Friday and that he had 3 of them for those weeks but Marvin (that's the bird's name) was the only one that survived. He had him on ground beef, chicken, and soaked bead for water. 
What should I do with this "little" guy? I've never had a crow/raven before! What should I feed him? I found this formula, is it ok:
Alternate
1 pound of hamburger meat (cooked and not drained, ground up)
or
2 cups of ground cat food (uncooked of course 
4 potatoes cubed with skins on and boiled then mashed
1/2 can of any type of green vegetable (I also add a 1/2 a can of corn)
1/2 can of fruit any type mixed in a food processor (I usually stay with the applesauce about 1/2 a cup)
Mix them all together refrigerate and then when you need it microwave just to take the chill off.
This is enough to feed them for one week.
http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/faq.html
He's very sweet and he likes to talk a lot.
Well respond as fast as you can so I can go out and get some food for him!
Thanks
Hilary Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Hilary,

Here are some links that should be very helpful to you:

http://www.wildliferehabtoday.com/current/captive_care.php

http://www.fundwildlife.org/crows.html

http://www.zeebyrd.com/corvi29/

http://www.riverbanks.org/subsite/pact/corvids.pdf

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Terry,
Marvin is doing fine on the formula I had posted. He's a big sweety and has already stolen my heart. He loves to talk to you and loves it when you talk to him. I'll have to get pictures for you all. Also, my mother and I did some reseach on Crows and Ravans and we think he's a Ravan not a crow, so I'll need input on that. 
Not long after I got Marvin I got a call from a lady saying her dog found a black bird that didn't look well cause it didn't fly away. When my mother and I got there is wasn't a black bird but a crow/ravan. It had been attacked my a cat (I think it was a feral kitten cause the bit wounds are tinee tiny). This "little" guy was so good for me when I was cleaning him up, he didn't even move! There is one problem tho, he doesn't want the use his legs at all. There seems to be feeling in one but not the other. I'm hoping that it's just shock. Other than that his in "good" health, he eats when I offer some food.
I'll update you all along the way! Please give some advice cause this is my first time even handling a crow/ravan and now I have two! lol
Thanks!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Hilary,

You're welcome for the links, and I'm glad your corvid is eating well for you. I really hope the lack of use of the legs is due to injury and/or shock and will resolve in time. Do keep in mind that corvids are particularly prone to succumbing to West Nile Virus, and loss of mobility is one of the symptoms of that. Thus .. very good hygiene and biosecurity is important.

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I hope it's not WNV. I found this when I was looking around:
http://www.cnphi-wnv.ca/healthnet/Mainpage.do 
http://dsol-smed.phac-aspc.gc.ca/wnv/map600_e.phtml
It saying New Brunswick tested 16 birds and none were postive. I hope he doesn't have it.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Edgar Allen Poe*

HI HILLERY, Welcome I can't give advice there are many here that can help you. The only thing I will give is a name how about EDGAR ALLEN POE he had a thing for ravens. GEORGE


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I got Marvin up on my webshots:
http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=551590918&security=ILmILz
HilaryDawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvin is a beauty! I know you will love rehabbing this one, Hilary!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HILERY, Is his eye realy blue? I aways thought they had yellow eyes.I guess one can never be to old to learn. The best for you and MARVIN. Have fun with this one GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi George .. not Hilary here .. but yes, baby crows have the most gorgeous blue eyes. As they mature the eyes do turn dark and the color inside the mouth also turns from a gorgeous pink to dark gray or black.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hilary, Marvin is beautiful. Keep a log on all the different birds you get in, what's wrong with them, how you treated them etc. (doesn't have to be fancy) and that may help to add to your resume when you try for the vet school again.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,
His eyes are blue but they're starting to change color along the edges.
I ALWAYS keep a log of all the birds I get in even if it's for a day.
I love him to death!lol He's such a sweetheart.
Got him on video too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_OTtPG3v2w
Hilary Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Now that video is a total heart stealer! So very precious!

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Terry,
I have more videos of him and I'll post them with time.
Update on the Crow:
She's not doing too well. She'll eat what I put in her mouth and flap around but her legs are limp and useless. She's in quite a bit of pain from the attack too. I'll touch the wounds to clean them and she starts breathe VERY heavly. We'll see if she gets better tomorrow, but I got my friends from work to look at her and they said that she should be put down from all that pain. I don't really know what else to do with her. 
Can anyone help me on this one?
Thanks for the help!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Keys & Eyegone said:


> Can anyone help me on this one? Thanks for the help! Hilary Dawn


That's a tough one, Hilary. Do you have any meds for pain at all? Metacam, Rimadyl, even aspirin? There are some very detailed posts here about aspirin and how much for birds for pain and inflammation.

It does sound like the crow's problems are due to injury and not illness. If you can give it some very quiet time .. no stress .. not a lot of room to move, I'd see if just a bit of time and R&R would help.

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

OK! I had asked a long time ago about pain killers and no one answered back so I assumed that birds couldn't take the same meds as people (like dogs and cats). Thanks, I do have aspirin (baby or normal?) and will use it right away..........if you give me an amount so I don't over dose her (she weighs about a pound).
Thanks!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

"Not long after I got Marvin I got a call from a lady saying her dog found a black bird that didn't look well cause it didn't fly away. When my mother and I got there is wasn't a black bird but a crow/ravan. It had been attacked my a cat (I think it was a feral kitten cause the bit wounds are tinee tiny). This "little" guy was so good for me when I was cleaning him up, he didn't even move! "

Hi Hillary, have you put this one on antibiotics for the cat wounds? Clavamox/Augmentin is considered the drug of choice, but amoxicillin would be good as well.

fp


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I tried getting a vet appointment but they said they wont look at a crow. I'll see if we have any Clavimox at work left. Right now I'm putting Bentidine (sp) and then polysporin on the wounds. 
She seem to be well this morning. She pecked at some of the food, graped it and ate it. She's not in as much pain as yesterday too. Her "good" leg seems to be getting alittle movement back too.
Thanks
Hilary Dawn


PS~more of Marvin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZgl1EbGyCo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0rxjrdl04c


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Keys & Eyegone said:


> OK! I had asked a long time ago about pain killers and no one answered back so I assumed that birds couldn't take the same meds as people (like dogs and cats). Thanks, I do have aspirin (baby or normal?) and will use it right away..........if you give me an amount so I don't over dose her (she weighs about a pound).
> Thanks!
> Hilary Dawn


Never use baby aspirin because it's not really aspirin, it's usually Tylenol or something like that. You have to make sure on the label that there's no Acetominophen or anything else except Aspirin or one of the Aspirin chemical names (e.g., Salicylate, Acetylsalicylic Acid). As a dosage, it depends on the bird's size, but for a regular pigeon it's a flake about the size and thickness of the head of a normal, all-metal, straight, sewing pin. Cut that flake in half. Never use that where bleeding, internal or external, is an issue. Don't use it for injuries that may have the possibility of hemorrhaging. 

I only use it where there is swelling due to an infection (like a paratyphoid boil), actually, but that's just me.

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't post yesterday cause of Grad, prom, and safe grad(4:30PM-9:00AM). Not to mention a 3hr long hair do!lol
OK, I have the crow on the actual baby aspirin (Acetylsalicylic Acid). She doing great on it! She ates more and is more alert. ALSO, she was "standing" this morning, but theres a problem. I now think both her legs were broken cause her toes are curling in. I'll be splinting them soon to prevent it being perment.
Anyone have any other advice for her?
OH, Marvin is doing fine. I getting her a bigger cage today too.
Hilary Dawn

PS~I'll be putting up some prom pictures on my website by the end of the day .
http://hilarysealy.piczo.com


----------

